# Cumin powder/seeds



## someonefamous (Nov 23, 2006)

just a quick question....
Is it alright to substitute cumin powder for the seeds? If so (which I guess it would be) do you need to use less powder or the same?
Thank you


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 23, 2006)

Welcome to DC.

Yes, you can substitute.  A tablespoon of seeds will grind down to less than a tablespoon of powder, so you'll have to adjust the amount in the recipe.  If the recipe calls for a tablespoon of seeds, you will need maybe a half tablespoon of powder.  Chances are a little more or less won't ruin the dish.


----------



## someonefamous (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks... I thought as much, but wasn't quite sure


----------



## karadekoolaid (Nov 24, 2006)

If you use the seeds and grind them down, the flavour will be superior to using ready powdered cumin. 

So what are you cooking?


----------



## Gossie (Nov 24, 2006)

Yea, what they said!!! 

Cumin is the best, I love that taste!!!

I concur with Clive, what are you cooking?


----------



## Steve A (Nov 24, 2006)

Depending on your recipe you may want to toast them before grinding too.  It'll also aid in the grinding as they'll be a little 'crisper.'  Plus that awesome smell's worth it!

Ciao,


----------



## auntdot (Nov 24, 2006)

I think of it this way.

Take a pile of bricks, reduce them to a powder, and the volume will be a lot less than the original pile.

So I always use a lot less of the powdered than the intact item.

How much?  I would guess Andy is about right.  I would add a third to one half.  But one can always add more and  you cannot remove it when there is too much (although I certainly agree with Gossie that it is hard to have too much cumin, but I suppose it is possible).

I would add about a third the amount of seed volume called for and then taste and adjust.

Just my take on the matter, take care.


----------

